# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  cho em hỏi tí về máy ăn mòn điện hóa để in logo trên bề mặt thép không các bác

## viet tran

như tiêu đề em đang thắc mắc về máy ăn mòn kim loại nhưng chỉ ăn mòn được sắt,inox thui,nhưng em không biết có thể ăn mòn luôn thép không nữa.em thì không biết về máy này.nên mới lên diễn đàn hỏi bác nào chuyên rành về máy này tư vấn giúp em với.do nhu cầu ít nên không xài máy larzer,với chi phí cao mà không tận dụng hết thì phí lắm,thanks các bác 
máy này em lấy bên web của cncthanhlong để cho các bác dễ hình dung hơn.

----------


## CKD

1. Sắt là tên dân dụng thường dùng để chỉ thép với mác & chất lượng thấp (lẫn nhiều tạp chất, cơ tính kém).
2. Inox cũng là một loại thép (thép không ghỉ).
Vậy nên nếu máy ăn mòn được inox thì cũng có thể ăn mòn được sắt hay thép. Ngay cả lớp mạ ni-crome cũng ăn mòn tuốt.

Giải pháp dành cho bạn là mang theo vật liệu cần làm.. tới và thử trên máy, Ok thì mua, không Ok thì đi về. Vừa cụ thể, vừa an toàn cho mình vì mua là dùng được.

----------

iamnot.romeo, ngocsut, viet tran

----------


## hoctap256

mua cái máy này nhục lắm .......em có 1 cái mà ko làm được bản in . vứt góc luôn

----------


## viet tran

> 1. Sắt là tên dân dụng thường dùng để chỉ thép với mác & chất lượng thấp (lẫn nhiều tạp chất, cơ tính kém).
> 2. Inox cũng là một loại thép (thép không ghỉ).
> Vậy nên nếu máy ăn mòn được inox thì cũng có thể ăn mòn được sắt hay thép. Ngay cả lớp mạ ni-crome cũng ăn mòn tuốt.
> 
> Giải pháp dành cho bạn là mang theo vật liệu cần làm.. tới và thử trên máy, Ok thì mua, không Ok thì đi về. Vừa cụ thể, vừa an toàn cho mình vì mua là dùng được.


thanks bác nhá.em hỏi rồi bên đó chỉ bán máy,và tặng cuộn film không.về mình phải đi làm film nữa rồi mới in được,nghe bác hoctap256 nói như vậy em hết dám mua.em thì cũng băn khoan cái vụ film.không biết làm ở đâu khi nữa.vì em chỉ in logo lên bánh cán thui.chứ không có in thường xuyên,

----------


## hoctap256

để nói chính xác em cũng đã đặt 1 đơn vị làm bản in ở việt nam rồi
nhưng ko hiểu sao  in nó bị nhòe chữ ko nét so với  bản in của bọn khựa nó làm. 
Em có giải pháp khác  dành cho bác  là dập chữ  lên quả cán ren luôn ăn mon kia phải sáng bóng mới thấy chữ. 
Bác có nhu cầu cần mua máy đó em giới thiệu cho bác. đơn vị bán máy và có khả năng hỗ trợ kỹ thuật lâu dài cho bác.
inbox em nếu bác quan tâm !

----------


## h-d

bác chủ thuê khắc laser cho nhanh.

----------


## viet tran

> bác chủ thuê khắc laser cho nhanh.


 Thuê thì nói gì nữa bác.bên chỗ em chuyên lám.banh cán nên cũng dùng thường.em tính mua cái nhỏ để in logo khi cần thui, vì  in logo tên vô để khách khỏi phải nói của chỗ em hoạc đưa chổ khác làm mà nói chỗ em làm. Bác cho em thông tin vế cái máy đó đi,để em tham khảo coi có tiện và giá thế nào nữa bác.thanks bác đã chỉ nhiệt tình

----------


## hoctap256

Khắc chữ trên thép đã nhiệt luyện 65hrc giá em nó tầm 32tr dùng dao đầu kim cương giá tầm 2tr5 1 con. 
Nhé bác

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thuê thì nói gì nữa bác.bên chỗ em chuyên lám.banh cán nên cũng dùng thường.em tính mua cái nhỏ để in logo khi cần thui, vì  in logo tên vô để khách khỏi phải nói của chỗ em hoạc đưa chổ khác làm mà nói chỗ em làm. Bác cho em thông tin vế cái máy đó đi,để em tham khảo coi có tiện và giá thế nào nữa bác.thanks bác đã chỉ nhiệt tình


tầm hơn 100 củ của Tung của

----------


## viet tran

> tầm hơn 100 củ của Tung củâ


 Giá này em chỉ tham khảo thui.do cao quá với mức nhu cầu sử dụng của em.em có qua bên công ty đại hưng coi và giá máy 9tr.không sử dụng hóa chất.thanks các bác đã góp ý

----------


## hoahong102

có cách rẻ tiền hơn, là ăn mòn acit, mà mình không biết vật tư mua ở đâu...mình cũng đang cần biết để làm hoa văn trên đế giầy

----------


## khaloi

Bạn cần máy ăn mòn điện hóa bên cty Khả Lợi có cung cấp máy và toàn bộ vật tư , linh phụ kiện để sử dụng máy với chi phí tiết kiệm nhất . 
Liên hệ 0923.633.655 để có giá và tư vấn tốt nhất . 
Máy bên mình bán có đầy đủ vật tư và bảo hành nên ko phải " xếp xó " như bạn hoctap256 đề cập .
# Máyinđiệnhóa  # máyănmònkimloại # máyintrênkimloại # máyinlogonhãnmác

----------


## hoctap256

> Bạn cần máy ăn mòn điện hóa bên cty Khả Lợi có cung cấp máy và toàn bộ vật tư , linh phụ kiện để sử dụng máy với chi phí tiết kiệm nhất . 
> Liên hệ 0923.633.655 để có giá và tư vấn tốt nhất . 
> Máy bên mình bán có đầy đủ vật tư và bảo hành nên ko phải " xếp xó " như bạn hoctap256 đề cập .
> # Máyinđiệnhóa  # máyănmònkimloại # máyintrênkimloại # máyinlogonhãnmác


Bạn có  làm  phim ko  ? 
làm bao nhiêu lâu thì được lấy  ? 
tôi tự muốn làm phim in thì sao ?

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Hôm trước ở cạnh gian hàng chỗ cháu thi có 1 đội vác 1 em máy in ăn mòn đi, dung dịch ăn mòn là muối ăn, nguồn ăn mòn là 1 em máy hàn inverter, nghe đâu mực bảo vệ những chỗ không cần ăn mòn là mực của tụi in áo hay sao í bác à.

----------


## maycncmini

Các chỗ in lưới, quảng cáo đều làm được film nhưng giá khá cao, nếu cần in nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau lên mua thêm máy in kim để chủ động hơn, nếu bị nhòe là do đầu kim máy in không tốt

----------


## Leson

Chỗ làm bản in Ở Tam Trinh Hà Nội 
Cty in Minh Nhân

----------


## Leson

Có bác nào biết chỗ bán dung dịch in điện hóa ở Hà Nội không ? chỉ em với .

----------


## trongnghia091

> Khắc chữ trên thép đã nhiệt luyện 65hrc giá em nó tầm 32tr dùng dao đầu kim cương giá tầm 2tr5 1 con. 
> Nhé bác


dao này tên gì và mua  ở đâu vậy anh nhờ anh chỉ giúp em ở trong sg

----------


## hoangson

Bác nào dùng qua máy ăn mòn đồng, inox của sao khuê chưa ạ. Cái máy đấy có giống máy hàn que inverter không nhỉ. Do em có cái máy hàn inverter như thế định lôi ra ăn mòn đồng thử. Thấy trên video hướng dẫn họ nối cực âm vào tấm đồng, còn cực duơng thì truyền qua dung dịch muối ăn qua máy bơm để ăn mòn. Làm cái này nếu sờ vào nước đang ăn mòn thì có bị giật tung người lên không các bác nhỉ, vì em thấy dòng của nó cũng cao. Bác nào dùng thử máy này rồi thì chỉ cho em với. 
Thanks các bác!

----------


## MilkyWay

Em cũng hay ăn mòn bảng điều khiển trên nhôm. Lúc trước toàn thuê ăn mòn. Số lượng ít họ ỉ ôi không nhận. Sau này em về thiết kế trên Corel sau đó thuê cắt film rồi dán lên nhôm. Tiếp đó bóc phần chữ và hình ăn mòn rồi đem ngâm vào dung dịch muối FeCl3. Sau nửa ngày bỏ ra rửa sạch rồi phun sơn đen. Đợi khô rồi boc film là xong. Hehe.

----------


## jimmyli

@MilkyWay ăn mòn bằng fecl3 sâu được bao nhiêu là ok hã bạn ?

----------


## MilkyWay

Em để lâu chắc được tới 0.3-0.5mm bác ạ. Tùy theo nồng độ dung dịch nữa. Nói chung bác cứ làm thử đi. Ok lắm bác ạ.

----------


## hoangson

Bảng điều khiển nhôm thì em hay sơn tính điện màu đen rồi khắc chữ khoét lỗ thôi. Bác chơi ăn mòn trong nửa ngày thì có vẻ lâu đấy. Mà Fecl3 lem nhem lắm, tay chăn lúc nào cũng vàng khè. hi

----------


## itanium7000

Bác thử in theo phương pháp dùng sơn cảm quang trong việc phủ xanh và in tên linh kiện lên mạch in xem.

----------

